# First review: Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Plug



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay, here goes:

I finally got my hands on GH Dark plug - 500grams of feral plug tobacco. It came in three bars, each somewhat larger than a stick of butter. As you can see it is a mix of dark and light tobacco. It has a vaguely smokey smell to it, not very strong.

Chopped into pellets & let it dry for about a half an hour (that's as long as I could stand to wait!) then gravity fed into a brand new spool shape cob. Beautiful day outside to smoke, with my RedSox on the radio. 

I only packed a half a bowl, and good thing - it is just as strong as advertised. Like the strongest, spiciest cigar you ever smoked. It burns in fits and starts - puffing along, then all of a sudden a big burst of smoke. Some strong tangy and bitter flavors, with a lot of pepper. No kidding, this is right up there with the very nub of a ligero cigar - the part where you burn your lips. Nose exhaling gives a fiery wasabi blast in the nasal passages. God help you if you should inhale. I could not finish a half a bowl because of the nicotine punch in the throat and gut, and I do not consider myself a lightweight, I've been smoking tobacco of one sort or another for 25 years. This is an Awesome smoke!

Not a "kick-back-and-relax" smoke at all - more like a triple expresso with extra sugar! If you like a strong smoke, give this a go. Now, I can sleep at night knowing I have a lifetime supply of at least one tobacco.

Dave


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

dude - a manly review if there ever was one. Having been around some various Strong and Extremely Strong-rated GH tobacs, I'd say your review painted a picture that got my tastebuds watering.

Nicely done, and thank you


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, if it is like Ligero I might just stay away from this one. I can handle a small amount of Ligero but cigars like The Chisel kill me everytime!! Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I've been shying away from the ropes and plugs, but you make the G&H Dark Plug sound so good I think I'm going to have to get me some!
Thanks for the review!


----------

